# Ubunto Upgrade



## planet_fox (13. Nov. 2008)

Morgen,

Hab gestern laut Howtoforge ein update auf die aktuelle server version gemacht und nun hab ich folgendes Problem


```
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 libapache2-mod-perl2
 perl
 perl-modules
```
Bzw sagt er hier auch noch mal


```
Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um diese zu korrigieren.
Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
  libapache2-mod-perl2: Hängt ab: perlapi-5.10.0
                        Hängt ab: libperl5.10 (>= 5.10.0) ist aber nicht installiert
                        Empfiehlt: libbsd-resource-perl ist aber nicht installiert
                        Empfiehlt: libapache2-reload-perl ist aber nicht installiert
  perl: Hängt ab: perl-base (= 5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2) aber 5.8.8-12 ist installiert
  slapd: Hängt ab: libldap-2.4-2 (= 2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) aber 2.4.11-0ubuntu6 ist installiert
         Empfiehlt: apparmor (>= 2.1+1075-0ubuntu6) ist aber nicht installiert
E: Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
```
Wie kann ich das lösen und apt-get -f install bringt nix, da kommt dann nur


```
/tmp/slapd.config.266141: line 944: local: can only be used in a function
slapd konnte nicht vorkonfiguriert werden, Exit-Status 1
Wähle vormals abgewähltes Paket libperl5.10.
(Lese Datenbank ... 91994 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Entpacke libperl5.10 (aus .../libperl5.10_5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von slapd 2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (durch .../slapd_2.4.11-0ubuntu6_i386.deb) ...
Stopping OpenLDAP: slapd.
/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/config: line 944: local: can only be used in a function
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/slapd_2.4.11-0ubuntu6_i386.deb (--unpack):
 Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
  Backing up /etc/ldap/slapd.conf in /var/backups/slapd-2.4.11-0ubuntu6... done.
Starting OpenLDAP: slapd.
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/slapd_2.4.11-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2008)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der sources.list


----------



## planet_fox (13. Nov. 2008)

```
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080701)]/ hardy main restricted

# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080701)]/ hardy main restricted
# See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates multiverse
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
# deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
# deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main restricted
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security universe
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse

# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/juruen/ubuntu hardy main


#openvz

# deb http://debian.systs.org/ stable openvz

# deb http://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/linux/Debian/debian/ etch main non-free contrib
# deb-src http://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/linux/Debian/debian/ etch main non-free contrib

deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox-unstable/ubuntu intrepid main

## Backports
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Ubuntu Partner
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
```


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2008)

Sieht soweit gut aus. Ich vermute mal, dass Problem könnte was mit dem ebox repository zu tun haben. Ich würde mal bei denen im Forum oder in der ML fragen, ob das mit dem ebox Repo zusammen hängt.

Ansonsten versuch mal "aptitude upgrade", da aptitude beim Auflösen von Abhängigkeiten besser ist als apt.


----------



## planet_fox (13. Nov. 2008)

ne bringt auch nix siehe dies hier, aber ich weiß ned genau was ich nun machen tu


https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/openldap/+bug/286063


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2008)

Was Du machen kannst, ist Folgendes,

1) den Symlink /bin/sh auf /bin/dash zurückstellen, wie es bei ubuntu standard ist:

ln -sf /bin/dash /bin/sh

und dann nochmal apt-get -f install aufrufen.

2) Wenn auf dem Rechner ein ISPConfig laufen sollte, musst Du danach unbedingt den Symlink wieder auf /bin/bash umstellen:

ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh


----------

